# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Characins >  cardinal tetra died with red worms sticking out from anus

## weileong

This fish couldn't swim properly so I took it out, 3 days later died, wow damn cham.

I think my whole tank sure kanna one, any medication ???

The "worm" can still move one but is very straight.

----------


## weileong

This fish couldn't swim properly so I took it out, 3 days later died, wow damn cham.

I think my whole tank sure kanna one, any medication ???

The "worm" can still move one but is very straight.

----------


## weileong

This fish couldn't swim properly so I took it out, 3 days later died, wow damn cham.

I think my whole tank sure kanna one, any medication ???

The "worm" can still move one but is very straight.

----------


## weileong

This fish couldn't swim properly so I took it out, 3 days later died, wow damn cham.

I think my whole tank sure kanna one, any medication ???

The "worm" can still move one but is very straight.

----------


## Allen_1971

you can try using sterazin from waterlife products but only if you have no invertebrates and crustaceans in your tank...

----------


## weileong

> ----------------
> On 11/21/2002 1:52:35 PM 
> 
> you can try using sterazin from waterlife products but only if you have no invertebrates and crustaceans in your tank...
> ----------------


that means I cannot use, I guess I need some medication for internal worms. Maybe feed garlic can cure.

----------


## Allen_1971

probably not... these worms have a certain life cycle... feeding garlic might kill them in one stage of their life cycle but not in another... Then theres the whole problem of making sure your fish EAT the garlic... So I would suggest something else... after all internal parasites/worms are nasty buggers.... not sure about the other meds...

----------


## weileong

> ----------------
> On 11/21/2002 1:52:35 PM 
> 
> you can try using sterazin from waterlife products but only if you have no invertebrates and crustaceans in your tank...
> ----------------


Where can I buy this medicine? I've isolated those fishes affected, meaning those that have the red thing sticking out from the anus. All my rummynose have it as well as a gourami.

Last night I pulled out the worms from the gourami anus, about 4 of them all pretty long about 1cm. This morning I see there's still 1 smaller one sticking out from the ***. The rummynose very hopeless, touch only and they die, very weak.

----------


## weileong

found this from Ehiem diease database.

Nematodes
These threadworms will infect all parts of the body but are only seen when hanging from the anus of the infected fish.
Consult your LFS or personally I would consult a Vet.
There are theories that threadworm treatment for cats can be used mixed in with food, but I do not know the amounts needed.

-----
I guess difficult to cure man, I will give the cat threadworm treatment a try.

----------


## weileong

Anyone knows where I can buy this?

Levacide (TM) = Levamisole Hydrochloride

On the net they say if you can get sheep deworming pills then they contain this medication but where in SG can you get it?

----------


## loupgarou

you can try the M4 stuff that discus people use. (c328 has it)

----------


## weileong

> ----------------
> On 11/22/2002 12:03:59 PM 
> 
> you can try the M4 stuff that discus people use. (c328 has it)
> ----------------


I go for discus deworming stuffs? Good idea, thanks for the suggestion.

----------


## DEA

READ URGENT

act fast
very fast

----------


## weileong

thanks to vican and DEA, I was hunting high and low then found the thread, called Vican up and going to get the medicine later.

----------


## Allen_1971

> ----------------
> On 11/22/2002 9:27:57 AM 
> Last night I pulled out the worms from the gourami anus, about 4 of them all pretty long about 1cm. This morning I see there's still 1 smaller one sticking out from the ***. The rummynose very hopeless, touch only and they die, very weak.
> ----------------


btw, I don't think you should be pulling the worms out... I remember reading that some of them might have hooked claws (or whatever you call them) and ripping them out sometimes rips the guts of the fish as well... let us know if the treatment works... 

p/s is the treatment safe for shrimps?

----------


## weileong

the medicine out of stock next month then coming. Meanwhile I bought the MQ4 from petmart, from the instruction it asked to change 50% of water 2 days after dosing, seems like the same as Levamisole, will use it and see how it goes.

----------


## Allen_1971

Whats the active ingredient in MQ4?

----------


## weileong

actually I bought the MQ4 and MQ5, dose together. Now my golden bard also got one very long (3cm) sticking out from the anus. Yeee... dunno the medicine can cure or not. Only time will tell.

----------


## anakin

weilieong, sorry I hope this helps. This round worm your fish contracted is called Camallanus. It usu lays its eggs in the water and infect a host fish if the fish eats the egg. It is most commonly seen as a cluster of worms at the fish's anus. Some hobbyists have used organophosphate, but I'm not too sure if it's sold in Sg - toxic lah. :Smile:

----------


## anakin

sorry, just came across a remedy. Try worming. 
Levamisol at 2ml/liter for up to 24 hrs
Benzimidazoles such as fenbendazole or mebendazole @ 20ml/liter at weekly interval.
Vets should have these. :Wink:

----------


## Allen_1971

Anakin,

I think your reply is about 2 weeks late... WeiLeong has already gotten the levimasole and has successfully treated the camullus infection in his fish... Anyway keep up the good work! Your id and treatment recommendation were both on the dot!![ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ]

----------


## chia2k

> ----------------
> On 12/10/2002 8:57:27 AM 
> 
> Anakin,
> 
> I think your reply is about 2 weeks late... WeiLeong has already gotten the levimasole and has successfully treated the camullus infection in his fish... Anyway keep up the good work! Your id and treatment recommendation were both on the dot!![] [] [] 
> ----------------


where do u purchase this &amp;quot;levimasole&amp;quot; ?
is it harmful to plants ?

----------


## dizza01

Hi all I unfortunatly have a camallanus infestation............ :Sad: 
Can anybody help with a recommended medication and where to buy one

----------

